# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  تعريب قيادة الجيش

## معاذ ملحم

تعريب قيادة الجيش... 55 عاما من الاستقلال والوحدة والحرية





*جاء قرار تعريب قيادة الجيش العربي تجسيدا لطموحات الأمة والشعب في التحرر من السيطرة الأجنبية وتتويجا لنضال البناة الأوائل من آل هاشم الأخيار وحرصهم على بناء جيش قوي يدافع عن مكتسبات الوطن ومنجزاته..
فكان الانجاز قوميا عمَّق مشاعر الحرية والنهضة لدى الأردنيين جميعاً وفتح للأمة كلها آفاقاً رحبة من الصبر والتحدي والإصرار على الانجاز لتحقيق الغايات والأهداف.*


*ففي هذا اليوم من أيام الوطن وانجازات قيادته وشعبه تحملنا ذاكرة الأيام إلى عقود خلت حيث كان فيها صوت الحسين مدويا ومعلنا قراراً قومياً وتاريخياً وسيادياً أضاف صفحة ناصعة للتاريخ الأردني العابق بالمجد والحرية وكان للحسين بصماته الواضحة في استكمال القرار السيادي للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية عندما أعلن وبصوته الهاشمي إنهاء خدمات الفريق كلوب من قيادة الجيش العربي حيث قال:*

*« أيها الضباط والجنود البواسل أحييكم أينما كنتم وحيثما وجدتم ضباطا وحرساً وجنوداً ، وبعد فقد رأينا نفعاً لجيشنا وخدمةً لبلدنا ووطننا أن نجري بعضاً من الإجراءات الضرورية في مناصب الجيش فنفذناها متكلين على الله العلي القدير، ومتوخين مصلحة أُمتنا وإعلاء كلمتها وإنني آمل فيكم كما هو عهدي بكم، النظام والطاعة...».*


*الأول من آذار 1956 كان قرار التعريب فاتحة خير لأمة العرب لتنهض من سبات طويل وتبعية تعددت أشكالها، ففي هذا اليوم ارتسمت الفرحة الغامرة على جباه أبناء الأسرة الأردنية الكبيرة كلها بقرار المغفور له بإذن الله جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه الشجاع الذي خلص الأردن من السيطرة الأجنبية حينما أصدر قراره التاريخي بإنهاء خدمات الفريق كلوب من منصب رئاسة أركان حرب الجيش العربي الأردني وإسناد هذا المنصب إلى ضباط أردنيين نشأوا وتربوا فوق هذا الثرى الطيب حيث قدموا ما بوسعهم في سبيل رفعة هذا الجيش ومنعته وقوته ليكون جيشاً لكل العرب.*


*وخطوة التعريب جاءت في مقدمة عهد جلالته -رحمه الله- حيث ظلت هاجسه الوطني منذ أن كان تلميذاً في الكلية العسكرية في ساندهيرست حتى تسلمه سلطاته الدستورية ليعيد لهذه الأمة حريتها وإرادتها وللقوات المسلحة مجدها وثقتها بنفسها للقيام بواجباتها الجسام الملقاة على عاتقها تجاه وطنها وأمتها ومقدساتها.*


*وفي كتاب مهنتي كملك يتحدث جلالة المغفور له حول هذه المناسبة الغالية فيقول: تعود اولى تجاربي كملك للأردن إلى عام 1956 فإنهاء خدمات الجنرال كلوب بعد خدمة في الأردن بلغت ستة وعشرين عاماً كانت حدثاً هاماً جداً وينبغي أن يكون المرء أردنياً او أن يعرف مشاكل بلادي معرفة عميقة ليتسنى له ادراك اهمية هذا الحدث اذ توجد دوماً في تاريخ البلدان الصغيرة لحظات حاسمة يتوجب على المرء فيها أن يكبح جماح عواطفه الشخصية وأن يطلق العنان للموضوعية، وكثير من الناس من اخذ علي بمرارة هذا الحل المتطرف، ولقد أوْل موقفي تأويلاً خاطئاً جداً على انه اهانة متعمدة اصيب بها الحلفاء الغربيون وهذا التأويل ما هو الا محض اختلاق.*


*وباستعراض أحداث تلك الأيام التي حوت القرار الشجاع لجلالة القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة رحمه الله ومجريات تلك الاحداث التي شهدت ازاحة القيادة الاجنبية وجلاء الضباط الانجليز والخلاص من آخر وأهم صور الانتداب الذي لم يخطر بباله مثل هذا القرار نرى أروع الصور للتصميم والصرامة والقوة في اتخاذ القرارات التي تخدم الأمة.*


*ففي صباح يوم 29 شباط 1956 وصل جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه إلى الديوان الملكي في ساعة مبكرة مرتدياً بزته العسكرية وفي عينيه تأهب وتحفز وتحدٍ للزمن ليلتقي يومها رئيس الأركان وبدأ جلالته حديثه مستوضحاً منه عن رأيه في تعريب قيادة الجيش العربي الأردني وكان رد( كلوب) أن هذه المسألة ليست بالسهولة، ويقول جلالته في كتابه مهنتي كملك: ولما كنت خادماً للشعب فقد كان علي أن أعطي الأردنيين مزيداً من المسؤوليات وكان واجبي ايضاً أن أُقوي ثقتهم بانفسهم وان أرسخ في أذهانهم روح الكرامة والكبرياء القومي لتعزز قناعتهم بمستقبل الأردن وبدوره ازاء الوطن العربي الكبير، فالظروف والشروط كانت اذن ملائمة لإعطائهم مكاناً أكثر أهمية في تدبير وإدارة شؤون بلادهم لا سيما الجيش ، ولكن على الرغم من أن كلوب كان قائداً عاماً للجيش فلم يكن بمقدوره أن ينسى اخلاصه وولاءه لانجلترا وهذا يفسر سيطرة لندن فيما يختص بشؤوننا العسكرية وقد طلبت مراراً من الإنجليز ان يدربوا مزيداً من الضباط الأردنيين القادرين على الارتقاء إلى الرتب العليا وكان البريطانيون يتجاهلون مطالبي.*


*وقد أثارت هذه التراكمات حفيظة جلالة الملك وزادت من إصراره على إنهاء خدمات القيادة الإنجليزية بأي شكل وأن هذا الأمر يجب أن يتحقق مهما كلف الثمن وبأقرب وقت وبلا تراجع ، فجلالته كان على علم تام بما تخطط له القيادة الانجليزية حول التخلي عن هذا الأمر للضباط الأردنيين ومتى يمكن أن تفكر بهذا الموضوع أو تطرحه للنقاش.*


*وجاء رد الإنجليز بان سلاح الهندسة الملكي في الجيش العربي سوف لن يستطيع أن يتولى قيادته ضابط عربي حتى عام 1985 وهذا هو رد كلوب حين عبر بالقول أن المسألة ليست بالسهولة.*


*عندها ابتسم جلالته رحمه الله ابتسامة سرعان ما زالت عن شفتيه وأخذ يسأل عن احتياطي الذخائر لدى الجيش ومدى كفايته اذا ما نشبت الحرب بين الأردن وإسرائيل فجاءت إجابات كلوب غير واضحة وان الاحتياطي قليل ومدة الاعتماد عليه ضعيفة.*


*وبقي السؤال يدور في خلد جلالة الملك وتتراكم فوقه أسئلة كثيرة وكلها تقود إلى وضوح الخطوة التي يجب الإقدام عليها , وفي ذلك يقول جلالته: كنت أرى انه علينا في حالة نشوب حرب أن نؤمن دفاعنا عن طول الحدود الاسرائيلية الأردنية وأن نصمد مهما كلف الأمر حتى الموت.. لقد كنت من انصار الرد الفوري وعبثا أبنت وشرحت كل ذلك لكلوب.*


*فقد كان الجنرال كلوب يواصل النصح بمراعاة جانب الحكمة والحذر وكان يحبّذ تراجع قواتنا إلى الضفة الشرقية في حالة قيام هجوم اسرائيلي... وهذا يعني احتلالاً اسرائيلياً... كان ذلك غير معقول، لقد ناقشنا أنا وكلوب هذه النظريات الدفاعية خاصة واننا علمنا بأن الذخائر كانت تنقصنا وقلت عندئذ لكلوب لماذا لا نستطيع ان نحصل على مزيد من كميات السلاح.*


*لقد كان جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه يعرف ان جواب كلوب سوف يكون متسماً بالحيرة والارتباك والضيق لأنه سبق له أن طلب ذخيرة من لندن وتعللت بضرورة توازن القوى.*


*ويزداد انفعال جلالته من هذا الموقف، حيث حاول مراراً وتكراراً أن يسلح الأردن بقوة جوية خاصة وكما يقول: اذ لا يعقل أن نكون تابعين لبلد اجنبي من اجل تأمين الدفاع الجوي لسمائنا ضد عدو كاسرائيل مجهزة بقوة عسكرية جوية هامة إن وضعاً كهذا لا معنى له فما دام الجنرال كلوب عاجزاً عن تغيير الواقع فانه سيشجع الضباط العرب والبريطانيين على قبول فكرة التخلي عن جزء من التراب القومي في حالة الهجوم لقد كان يؤكد اكثر من مرة في المحاضرات التي كان يلقيها على الضباط بأن إسرائيل بحكم أنها أقوى من العرب فإن من الوهم أن نقاتل على الحدود.*


*وبادر جلالة الملك طيب الله ثراه رئيس الأركان بسؤال أخير عن رأيه في فصل الشرطة والدرك عن الجيش، فجاء رد كلوب باستحالة ذلك وإن هذا يتعارض مع الصالح العام.ولكن الحسين رحمه الله كان ينظر الى موضوع التعريب بغير ما يفكر به الجنرال كلوب كان الحسين يتطلع الى التعريب أنه الخطوة التي لا بد منها مهما كان الثمن ، فلا يعقل بأي شكل أن ينعم وطن بكامل استقلاله وقيادة جيشه الذي يحمي الاستقلال ويصونه بيد غير أبنائه، فأبناؤه يدركون أن بناء الأوطان وحريتها تهون دونه المهج والأرواح. مرت لحظات صمت وجلالة الملك الحسين مقطب الجبين وفي داخله أشياء وأشياء... بعدها عبَّر رئيس الأركان عن نيته إخراج عدد من الضباط من صفوف الجيش... ووقف جلالته فجأة اشعاراً منه بانتهاء المقابلة ثم قال:*

*على كل حال سنتحدث في هذا الموضوع مرة قادمة. أجوبة خطيرة أرادها الحسين أن تكون الأخيرة وفي الساعة السادسة من مساء ذلك اليوم اتصل برئيس الديوان الملكي وأمره ان يذهب لمقابلة رئيس الوزراء وينقل اليه رغبة جلالته في فصل الشرطة والدرك عن الجيش واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتحقيق ذلك. وعقد الحسين رحمه الله العزم تجاه بريطانيا التي كانت تريد أن تتصرف بمقدرات الأردن حسب ميولها ونزعاتها، فكان القرار وهو الأمر الذي فكر فيه جلالة المغفور له منذ كان طالباً وقرر ان يضع حداً لكلوب وتدخلاته بانهاء خدماته، وكان يفكر ملياً أن عليه أن يعطي الأردنيين مزيداً من المسؤوليات لكي يقوي ثقتهم بأنفسهم وأن يرسخ في أذهانهم روح الكرامة والكبرياء القومي لتعزيز قناعتهم بمستقبل الأردن وبدورهم ازاء الوطن العربي الكبير.*


*إنها الخطوة الجريئة التي اقدم جلالته رحمه الله على اتخاذها والتي قابلها الشعب والجيش حباً بحب وولاء بولاء فأزالت عن الأردنيين هماً كبيراً وعززت ثقتهم بقائدهم الشاب وسداد رأيه وحكمته وبعد نظره، وبأنهم مع هذه القيادة الملهمة قادرون على تحقيق الآمال والطموحات التي قامت لأجلها ثورة الآباء والأجداد لانتزاع الحرية والحياة الحرة الكريمة.*

*وسطر جلالته في صفحات التاريخ خطوة مباركة وجريئة وقراراً مجلجلاً في الداخل والخارج، وليكون بذلك نهاية المعاناة وولادة المستقبل.*


*ومع صباح يوم الخميس الأول من آذار عام 1956 أصدر جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه أمره لرئيس الديوان الملكي ورغبته في عقد جلسة لمجلس الوزراء يرأسها بنفسه ونفذ الأمر الملكي في الحال لتنتهي جلسة مجلس الوزراء بإصدار قرار يحمل الرقم (198) حيث تقرر فيه إنهاء خدمة الفريق كلوب من منصب رئاسة أركان حرب الجيش العربي الأردني وترفيع الزعيم راضي حسن عناب من أبناء الجيش العربي الأردني لرتبة أمير لواء وتعيينه في منصب رئاسة أركان حرب الجيش العربي الأردني.*


*لقد كان قرار الحسين قراراً سيادياً بحتاً ويعتبر خطوة على المسار الصحيح لاستقلال الاردن من النفوذ الأجنبي، ونقطة تحول هامة في تاريخ العرب الحديث، ودافعاً قوياً للأردن للدفاع عن استقلاله وكرامته وحريته ، وقد أتاح هذا القرار للأردن بسط سيادته السياسية على كل إقليم الدولة ومؤسساتها ، وأعاد الهيبة للجيش والأمة بامتلاك حريتها ، وصنع قرارها ، بعيداً عن التهديدات والضغوطات التي كانت تمارس بحقها وأعطى الفرصة لأبناء الوطن لتولي المسؤولية والتدريب على القيادة العسكرية وخلق القادة من أبناء الاردن.*


*كما أدت خطوة تعريب قيادة الجيش الى توظيف جميع قدرات الجيش وامكانياته لخدمة أمن الوطن وصون حقوقه والمحافظة على ترابه ومكتسباته ، كما مكن القرار صانعه جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين من بناء مؤسسة عسكرية حديثة امتازت بالانضباط ومشاركة القوات المسلحة بالخطط التنموية وبناء الوطن والمشاركة الفاعلة لجيشه في رفد مسيرة البناء والعطاء والمساهمة في بناء قدرات أبنائه وتأهيلهم في شتى مجالات العمل ليكونوا بحق الذين أرادهم الحسين ومن أجلهم اتخذ قراره التاريخي.*


*هذا الجيش الذي ساهم في استقرار الكثير من الدول العربية وتمكن من بناء الروابط القوية مع جيوش المنطقة من خلال تبادل الخبرات وفتح مدارس التدريب لجميع الصنوف والمعاهد العسكرية العليا التي أهلت ضباط وأفراد هذا الجيش ليكونوا في الطليعة ، كما ارادهم الحسين رحمه الله الذي هو قائدهم الأعلى وقرة عيونهم وأملهم وصانع مجدهم والرمز لهذه الامة ولهذا الجيش.*


*ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وقواتنا المسلحة الاردنية تحظى بالاهتمام الاكبر من القيادة الهاشمية من حيث التسليح والتدريب والتأهيل ، حيث شهدت القوات المسلحة التطور الكبير في صنوف الأسلحة المختلفة ولتستمر المسيرة بتولي جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني مقاليد الحكم، فلقي الجيش العربي جل اهتمامه ورعايته الشخصية حيث زود بمختلف الأسلحة والأجهزة المتطورة وشهد الجيش العربي في عهد جلالته إعادة هيكلة لمختلف صنوفه ومراجعة استراتيجية شاملة للارتقاء بمستوى الأداء ومواجهة كافة الظروف والاحتمالات والمتغيرات التي يشهدها العالم من حولنا ولتكون القوات المسلحة جيشاً متطوراً وديناميكياً، وجيشاً عصرياً مرناً وقادراً على استيعاب كل جديد في مجال العلوم العسكرية وفنون القتال والتدريب وأعلى مستويات التأهيل للوصول الى معاني الاحتراف والتميّز في كل ما يؤديه ويرنو للوصول اليه، لتتناسب مع المسؤوليات الملقاة على عاتقه، ولتواكب هذه القوات كل جديد في مجال الاعداد والتدريب حتى غدت قواتنا المسلحة أنموذجا يحتذى في التضحية والاقدام والبذل والعطاء والانجاز.*


*ويمكننا القول بأن تعريب قيادة الجيش كان بحق جوهرة زينت جبين كل الأردنيين وغرست في المجتمع الأردني والأسرة العسكرية شعاراً مفاده الإيمان بالله ثم الانتماء للوطن والإخلاص والولاء لقيادتنا الهاشمية ، وقد أسس التعريب لدستور شرف عسكري أصبح رسالة وعنواناً وهوية تزين صدور النشامى والنشميات الذين اقسموا بالله العظيم على الاخلاص للوطن والملك والمحافظة على الدستور والقوانين والانظمة النافذة بكل شرف وأمانة ، وقد أدركوا منذ صيحة الحسين رحمه الله التي دوت في أرجاء المعمورة أن مهمتهم الأولى هي الدفاع عن الأردن وصون استقلاله وحماية الشرعية فيه ، وهاجسهم على الدوام أمنه واستقراه ، يبذلون في سبيله ورفاه وحرية وكرامة اهله ، أرواحهم ودماءهم ، فكانوا منسجمين ابداً مع هويتهم العربية والإسلامية، فالمؤسسة العسكرية كبرى مؤسسات الوطن وصمام الامان ، الذي يحمي الاستقلال ويصون سيادة الدولة ويحفظ بقاءها ، وهي المثل والقدوة في الحفاظ على هيبة المجتمع، والمرآة التي تعكس جوهر ترابط وتكافل وتضامن أبنائه ، وهي المكان الذي تنصهر وتتلاشى فيه كل الفروقات الفردية لتشكل بالتالي نسيجاً اجتماعياً قوياً جعل من الجبهة الاردنية الداخلية ظهيراً وسنداً قوياً للقوات المسلحة باعتبار مصلحة الوطن لدى كل الاردنيين فوق أي اعتبار ، ويتحلى هذا الجيش باسمى الصفات ويحمل ابهى الصور التي تتعانق في اطارها الروح والدم وشرف الجندية الحقة ، لأن هذا الجيش لكل الوطن والدم الاردني فيه معوم ولا مكان للإقليمية والطائفية والمحسوبية بين صفوفه ، يحافظ على هويته العربية والاسلامية من منطلق ان الامتين العربية والاسلامية تشكلان العمق والامتداد والسند والحضارة له ، وهذه السجايا التي جذرها قرار التعريب في هذه المؤسسة الرائدة ، يزينها منظومة المثل والقيم وسمو الأخلاق التي تكون في مجملها الشخصية العسكرية المتكاملة تدريباً وانضباطاً واحترافاً وخلقاً .*


*وقد جسدها الجندي الأردني قولاً وعملاً داخل وخارج حدود الوطن وهو يحمل تحت لواء قيادته الهاشمية أنبل صفات الإنسانية والحضارة والشهامة ، ويتفاعل مع كل حضارات الأمم والشعوب ، وهو يؤدي دوره الإنساني العظيم في حفظ الامن وتوفير الحماية وتقديم كل اشكال العون والمساعدة للجميع بكل حيادية ونزاهة بغض النظر عن اللون او العرق او الدين او اللغة ادراكاً منه اننا شركاء في الانسانية ونقبل الآخر ونحاوره ونعتبر كل شعوب الارض أصدقاءنا ، ونحترم قيمهم ومثلهم واخلاقهم وثقافاتهم المختلفة حيثما كنا في مختلف قارات العالم تحت مظلة الامم المتحدة ، وسيبقى التعريب صفحة مضيئة في سجل وتاريخ الجيش العربي باعتباره حدثاً غير صورة الواقع المرير لكل وجوه الظلم والقهر والاستبداد.*


*وبعد فإن أبناء القوات المسلحة الأردنية وهم يتفيأون ظلال هذه الذكرى العطرة فإنهم يبتهلون إلى المولى عز وجل أن يشمل بمنه وكرمه جلالة المغفور له بإذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال بواسع رحمته ورضوانه ، وسيذكرون دائماً صاحب القرار الشجاع والخطوة الجريئة التي كان لها كبير الأثر في بناء الجيش المصطفوي ويعاهدون قائده الأعلى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين على أن يبقوا درع الأمة وأملها في الدفاع عن الحق وصون الكرامة، يعملون بكل ما أتاهم الله من قوة وعزم في سبيل الحفاظ على أمن واستقرار الوطن جنوداً أوفياء ورجالاً أقوياء يسيرون على ذات النهج وذات الطريق سائلين العلي القدير أن يحفظ جلالة القائد الأعلى سنداً وذخراً للأمتين العربية والاسلامية ، إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير.
*
*عمان–بترا–إعداد مديرية التوجيه المعنوي*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك لكل نشمي ونشميه في جيشنا الغالي  والاجهزة  الامنية المختلفة وخاصة قوات الدرك  وعلى رأسهم القائد الاعلى أبوحسين رح نظل خلفك جندك الاوفياء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا عبدالله على هذه الكلمات الرائعه ... وكل الولاء و الفداء لهذا الوطن الغالي ولقائد البلاد وسيدها صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية  أبا الحسين المعظم حفظة الله ورعاه

----------


## &روان&

شكرا على هي المعلومات الرائعة
والحمدلله على وطننا الاردن وقيادته الهاشمية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا اخت روان على المرور . 

يسلموو كلك زووء  :SnipeR (27):

----------

